# Catnip okay for rabbits?



## mdith4him

Hey everyone,

I tried looking this up, but all I could find were Yahoo Q&As and I trust you more than them! I bought a scratching toy for Junie that is really meant for cats, but I think she'll like it, too. It comes with a small baggy of catnip. The directions say to sprinkle a bit over the scratching part of the toy to attract cats to scratch it. The pieces of catnip are dried and crumbled, so they're very small. If she ate some, would it be bad? Or is it okay for bunnies? She can still use the scratching bit, but it might be a fun treat to have the catnip on it, too.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws

Hmm.. i dont know.

Ive only watched ONE cat on cat nip.. its like kitty crack or something. I wouldnt do it.. lol
good luck!


----------



## MiniLopHop

Here is a discussion on another board. It looks ok

http://www.binkybunny.com/FORUM/tabid/54/aft/107962/Default.aspx


----------



## LakeCondo

Catnip is fine, but it doesn't work on other animals the way it does on cats. If anything, it would relax them.


----------



## MiniLopHop

For humans and dogs it is great for upset tummies. I have no idea if it has that effect on rabbits, but mine love to chomp all kinds of mints.


----------



## agnesthelion

Interesting..didn't know this!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I'd call my vet and pose this question.


----------



## LakeCondo

I got my information from Rabbit Health in the 21st Century, page 166. It also says, which I should have mentioned, not to feed rabbits [or maybe any other animal] the seeds. Seeds wouldn't be in any catnip you buy, but with growing plants, just don't use the seed heads.

If you don't have plants, if your rabbit likes dried catnip, you could use catnip teabags: tear off string & remove staple, of course. Your rabbit may enjoy playing with &/or eating the bag & it's ok if they do, though a bit messy with dried catnip all over until they eat it up.


----------



## Toady

I had some bags of dried catnip that I got with some cat toys and Ash found them and ate the catnip, that was about 3 months ago and no ill effects since


----------



## JodiShearon1974

Toady said:


> I had some bags of dried catnip that I got with some cat toys and Ash found them and ate the catnip, that was about 3 months ago and no ill effects since


My question concerns the catnip balls..? They're supposed to be made for licking, so there's no chunks, but wasn't sure if my JubesJubes licking it could be harmful...it says they made from dried mints...there's diff flavors, mint, carrot and one other...my cat not as interested as I'd hoped, but wondering if Jubes might b able to enjoy them.? She's a mini holland lop....


----------



## Mariam+Theo

I wouldn't give it to her because it probably has other stuff added that she shouldn't eat. Give her some fresh herbs instead, she will like them more.


----------



## Zee-Man

Catnip is related to mint. Some of the sources that have been linked claim all mint is safe for rabbits. Maybe you could provide a link to the product you are using?


----------



## JodiShearon1974

Zee-Man said:


> Catnip is related to mint. Some of the sources that have been linked claim all mint is safe for rabbits. Maybe you could provide a link to the product you are using?


It's actually silvervine catnip molar sticks, and they look pretty similar to the appletwigs I buy, but these are for cats it says, also tho bcuz it affects cats differently however they are sticks and so far I've looked up and safe fur rabbits dried or not...


Mariam+Theo said:


> I wouldn't give it to her because it probably has other stuff added that she shouldn't eat. Give her some fresh herbs instead, she will like them more.


They're actually sticks, that's why I thought it might be ok, but I want to make sure before I do. I've checked and I've read silvervine is safe for rabbits, this is what they look like...they grow in Asia from what I've read, but can withstand cold temperatures


----------



## JodiShearon1974

JodiShearon1974 said:


> My question concerns the catnip balls..? They're supposed to be made for licking, so there's no chunks, but wasn't sure if my JubesJubes licking it could be harmful...it says they made from dried mints...there's diff flavors, mint, carrot and one other...my cat not as interested as I'd hoped, but wondering if Jubes might b able to enjoy them.? She's a mini holland lop....


Now there's 2 different types of nip balls I git fur my cat. The one set is all ground herbs and mints, some carrot flavored even, I can see that and yes, crazy it sounds but I did kind of taste it a little just to make sure nuttin goofy, lol but the other little ones I got are sweet, and I won't give those to my BunBun bcuz I'm not sure what the sweetness is, and I found out sugar can be fatal to a rabbit, or I was told... I know sweets aren't good for any animal, but usually a little nibble or luck of somthing sweet won't kill them yet I heard rabbits it does...


----------



## JodiShearon1974

Toady said:


> I had some bags of dried catnip that I got with some cat toys and Ash found them and ate the catnip, that was about 3 months ago and no ill effects since


He's so cute


Zee-Man said:


> Catnip is related to mint. Some of the sources that have been linked claim all mint is safe for rabbits. Maybe you could provide a link to the product you are using?


...I took a picture of the package, and those ground balls I found are all mints ground up, however I have another little one, n it's sweet...so I won't, but I also remembered these silvervine sticks and tried looking it up but was still a bit unclear, just wanted to check, the little green lick, are the ones that are sweet, you can see the difference in the type and the ground mints in the other type.


----------

